# Gerbera Daisies WIP



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I had a friend request that I do a small painting (8x10) of Gerbera Daisies so she can give it to her best friend. So I started it day before yesterday and here is where I am on it.

Reference Photo -- These are Gerbera Daisies:


Spoiler














Put plan on canvas:


Spoiler














Worked on background and underpainting:


Spoiler


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I bet this one is going to be REALLY pretty Terry.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Lookin good!:biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Well here it is. This one is small and went quickly. I'm not going to show it to the buyer until you guys tell me if it is acceptable or what I should change. I can do this over. It doesn't have to be done for Christmas, I already told her with drying time I couldn't do that.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

TerryCurley said:


> Well here it is. This one is small and went quickly. I'm not going to show it to the buyer until you guys tell me if it is acceptable or what I should change. I can do this over. It doesn't have to be done for Christmas, I already told her with drying time I couldn't do that.


I think it's very nice. 

I would add a little more depth (shadowing) particularly under the flower petals to make the upper layers pop a little more and to differentiate the petals from each other. If you look at the original photo you are using for reference there are different petal layers and the ones underneath have distinct shadowing and each petal can be clearly seen. Right now (in my eyes) the flowers you painted are a little flat. 

I really like your color choices with the table and background and vase. I wouldn't change a thing on those. nice!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

chanda95 said:


> I think it's very nice.
> 
> I would add a little more depth (shadowing) particularly under the flower petals to make the upper layers pop a little more and to differentiate the petals from each other. If you look at the original photo you are using for reference there are different petal layers and the ones underneath have distinct shadowing and each petal can be clearly seen. Right now (in my eyes) the flowers you painted are a little flat.
> 
> I really like your color choices with the table and background and vase. I wouldn't change a thing on those. nice!


I will be completely honest, I painted the underpainting dark and put on layers of petals and did my best to leave the dark showing just a little so it looks like shadows. That is how it is done with painting flowers. Putting shadows additional shadows at this point would require redoing the whole painting. So I guess I'm asking is it that bad that I need to redo the painting?


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

TerryCurley said:


> I will be completely honest, I painted the underpainting dark and put on layers of petals and did my best to leave the dark showing just a little so it looks like shadows. That is how it is done with painting flowers. Putting shadows additional shadows at this point would require redoing the whole painting. So I guess I'm asking is it that bad that I need to redo the painting?


No. It's a fun and whimsical painting. If you say it would require an entire re-paint then no..I would leave it be. It's just my picky attention to detail and another reason why I don't think oil painting is the right fit for me..lol.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I may do another version of this anyway and let the buyer choose which one she wants. She is only paying $5.99 for it (it is 8x10) so she is not expecting a Rembrandt but I do it for the practice because I'm planning to get good some day and charge more.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

TerryCurley said:


> I may do another version of this anyway and let the buyer choose which one she wants. She is only paying $5.99 for it (it is 8x10) so she is not expecting a Rembrandt but I do it for the practice because I'm planning to get good some day and charge more.


Oh Terry I do hope you plan to charge more because this painting is worth more than that!!! wow. She is getting a STEAL! You are underestimating your own worth. Your work surpassed the $5.99 level a long long time ago!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Well I made an attempt to put more depth in this one without redoing the whole thing. @chanda95 what do you think? 

I also started another Gerbera Daisy painting but it will be very different from this one. I'll give Teri (my friend online) a choice.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I like the improvements, definitely adds more depth.

I am with Chanda on the price! You are selling yourself short!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you both, I will be asking more for my paintings before long.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

*I another one*

I did a second Gerbera Daisy painting. I am planning to send a picture of both to my friend and let her pick which one she wants but first I thought I'd post it here and see what you guys have to say about them. Of course she may not want either...well see. I changed the original Gerbera painting just a little.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I truly like them both but the second is my favorite.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you Susan.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice Terry. I much prefer the new and improved version in the vase. You did a lovely job with it. I know your friend is going to love it. 

I really like how the black background makes your flowers "pop" and the flowers themselves are nicely done, however, the flowers just seem suspended and unfinished. It is as if there needs to be something else..or maybe the stems just need to go all the way to the bottom of the painting.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Hmmm I prefer the original, I love the vase xD

And the new one with the darkbackground is nice, but I wouldn't put it on my walls so, Original!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks Chanda and FanKi.


----------

